
Show HN: DIY Oscilloscope Voice Control - jmwilson
https://github.com/jmwilson/ollie
======
detaro
Interesting use case, neat!

How hard/easy was it to get started with snips for this?

~~~
jmwilson
Pretty easy, I had no background in voice assistants before. You set up the
intents on their console site, rack your brain for every way you could phrase
a command, and then press a button and Snips will let you download the trained
assistant in a .zip file.

They have examples in JS and python for simple client apps to build from; the
platform sends processed intent messages over local MQTT, so it's just a loop
to listen and process those intents into commands to send via USBTMC.

